# frd-201 racing wheels



## black442 (Nov 9, 2013)

I just picked up a set of these for my 2014 lt. there a 16x7 and look decent. price was right at $90/rim.

colby


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those look prety good man . Good looking budget wheel to spruce up the cruzen .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah wow..those are really nice! Good buy!


----------

